# [SOLVED] Sound and Video plays too fast!!!



## DIbanez609 (Jun 6, 2008)

Every video or song that I play on my computer plays like its sped up.
It doesn't matter if it comes from the internet or a device it sounds like the chipmunks. *PLEASE HELP!!!!!!*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound and Video plays too fast!!!*

look here at the first solution:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0067.mspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Sound and Video plays too fast!!!*

Folow makinu1der2's advice.

Also try to set the video/hardware acceleration to none, either in Windows media player or in the display properties.

In WMP : tools => options => performance.
In the display properties (right-click an unused place on the desktop => properties) : settings => advanced => troubleshoot.

Check that you've installed the latest drivers for your hardware. What's your computer's brand and model ? If it's a custom build then follow the "posting system specs" link in my sig.

What service pack do you have ? Install all the latest critical updates from Windows update.

When did the problem start ? Was it working fine before ? Have you installed anything new on the computer ?


----------



## DIbanez609 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Sound and Video plays too fast!!!*

Thanks a lot! It worked I just updated my sound driver now it sounds great thanks!!


----------

